# For Ed... getting rid of trolls...



## fab5freddy (Aug 16, 2002)

My in-laws aren't big fantasy fans. I don't blame them. We bought LOTR on DVD, and I have to say, I love parts of it, and Peter Jackson is a great dude, but the movie is like the Energizer Bunny.... it goes on and on and on....

However, in the interest of themes, there's a nice scene between Frodo and the Wizard dude in that cavey type place... Frodo says something to the effect of "It's a pity that Bilbo didn't kill Golum" or something like that. Of course, Gandolf snipes back at him that it isn't his place to determine who lives or dies, nor should he ever entertain the idea--everything exists and happens for a reason, i.e., it is meant to be.

For whatever purpose this forum seems to serve you Ed, it serves others as well--for whatever reason. I don't think it should be in the hands of you, the members of this forum, the Admin, or anyone else to decide who is worthy or not worthy of posting their bloody opinions in here. If people feel the need to respond to each and every post in this forum then so be it. 

If you think people should be "banned" from this forum because they post all day long, then perhaps you yourself spend a little too much time in here. I have already suggested that nobody is holding a gun to your head and it may not be neccessary to read through every post in this room. Personally, I don't understand what your problem is.

If people are in here, "trolling" around, just to get their kicks off, ignore them. They'll go away. Have you ever learned how to take part in a peace demonstration? You don't fuel your opposition by shouting back at them. You just stand your ground, silent, and let the words pass over you. Sooner or later your opponent will run out of steam and go away.


----------



## ulrik (Aug 16, 2002)

I have to disagree to some extent.

A forum is a place where you discuss different topics and opinions.

If, in a bar, for example, somebody just walks from table to table, sits down and says "You suck, you suck, and you too", stands up and goes to the next table, he might not live long enough to reach the third table.

In a forum, you can do that. You can reply to a topic in a completely unapropriate manner. You can bitch about everyone and everything without the fear of beeing "punished".

I am not a fan of voilence, so don't get me wrong on this one, the fact is, that people abuse the fact that this is the internet, they behave like assholes and nobody can do something about it, and in my opinion, if you moderate or kick such a guy, it is ok.

It all depends on wether you are discussing a different opinion or if you just - well - troll! If you just post to make people angry.

Such people deserve it to be banned, because this is a behaviour which you can only show on the internet and nowhere else.


----------



## edX (Aug 16, 2002)

thanks ulrik. i've been trying to get that concept across with convuluted words and philosophical/legal mumbo jumbo. you stated it as clearly as i could ever hope to.  

and freddy - it's not about people who post all day. there are lots of regular posters who have built up my trust. i know i only need to scan their posts at best. they are mature and level headed. it is having to follow around the ones who can't seem to post without insulting somebody or cussing that make a moderator's job more difficult than it should be.  and who cause other members to get overly excited and emotional when there is no reason. 

and last i checked, we didn't kill you or anyone else. just your alter egos. like they say - live by the sword, die by the sword. there are places you can swing your sword around freely. this just isn't going to be one of them anymore. just like in Mad Max:Beyond Thunderdoom - where they make you check your weapons at the city entrance.


----------



## evildan (Aug 20, 2002)

I think one of the 'problems' that is prevalent on this site is brought on by the fact that some people misunderstand the use of the word forum. 

People pull out their Webster Dictionaries and lookup the word forum and quickly point out by that definition they should be free to say anything they want.

That kind of thinking is grossly mistaken. This is NOT a governmentally funded forum, nor was it paid for (directly) by our tax dollars. This forum does not effect public opinion, nor is it obligated in any way shape or form to provide a means by which the greater population can say whatever they want. 

It is in no way a violation of your rights as a citizen (or a person) if Admin decides to limit what you can post on this website. Period. End of sentence.

The fact is that the lesson sited by our friend fab5freddy was incomplete. I think what the wizard dude (yeah I cant remember his name either  I think it was Zandolph the Grey) was saying was that impulses are not all we should go by. And while it seems like it would have been a good idea to kill the freaky dude in the cave, its not Frotos place to decide freaky dudes value in the greater scheme of things. Meaning... Actions have consequences even actions that we think we are 100% entitled to take. 

Writing saying or doing anything  be it your god given right or not  has consequence. If my girlfriend asks me if the outfit she is wearing looks okay with her jacket, and I say No. I may have been telling the truth, as I saw it, but my response will no doubt cause my girlfriend to become upset. Dont ask me why, thats a discussion for another day. If my response doesnt favour her, I dont reply spouting quotes from the first amendment. I dont force my opinion on her informing her that she has to listen to me because it says so in the constitution. Doing that would seem kind of silly wouldnt it? Then why does it make sense to do it on this forum site?

Nothing has bugged me more over the past few months then to read post after post of people who cant seem to understand that they are making a choice with every word they write. A choice that carries with it some consequence. If you sware... The consequence may be that your post be edited or delete. Nothing will protect you from that, not the constitution, US government, any of the amendments, the Bill of Rights, your video rental agreement or that tag that youre not suppose to remove on your mattress.

All of the powers fore mentioned above carry no umbrella of protection to you simply because you chose to sign up for membership on this forum website.

Heres an exercise give it a try:

1) Get up (if youre sitting down)
2) Stand as tall as you can
3) Extend your arms outward to form a T (be sure to extend your fingers as well).

There, thats it, thats your world of freedom. Do whatever you want in that space. Please note that if ever that space intersects with anyone elses reach, your rights end at the common boarder.

I know it seems cynical of me to point this out, but your rights really dont extend much farther then that. You post something and it creates a ripple and that ripple will effect someone somewhere. So thats why the moderators and administrators are such a thorn to some of you, because we have to try to make this an enjoyable place for everyone, not just you small few who cant seem to see past your own reach, but assume your rights extend to the four corners of the earth.

I could care less if some of you sware, but some people are bothered by it. And I can respect and even agree with their opinion on the matter. So as long as we are all swimming in the same pool, well just have to keep asking you all to play nicely to keep the ripples down.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 20, 2002)

EvilDan... WOW.... That should be our board rules.


----------



## evildan (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks man.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 21, 2002)

Yep, evildan, you said it just perfectly. This thread should be required reading for all members.  

I might add:  If you want to hear all those swear words, watch The Sopranos.  If you want to read those words, find a book.


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 21, 2002)

Gandalf the Grey, Mithrandir, Tharkun, Olorin, etc.

NOT "Zandolph"


----------



## evildan (Aug 21, 2002)

Thanks xaqintosh,

After reading my post, my girlfriend had two comments...

1) It's Gandalf
2) So you don't like that jacket anymore?


----------



## xaqintosh (Aug 21, 2002)

you're welcome 

(I've read LOTR like 3 times, and I've seen the movies 3 times as well )


----------



## ladavacm (Aug 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by evildan _
> *
> 2) So you don't like that jacket anymore? *



Dangers of public writing 
You said it, written word can be very dangerous


----------

